

Fetchnotes: Simple, Cloud-Based Note-Taking Service  - jeffepp
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/12/fetchnotes-launches-a-simple-cloud-based-note-taking-service-that-twitter-users-will-love/

======
hellotoast
I've been building something similar to this as a side project. I think it's a
great idea and hope these guys can build a better app than I've been able to.

Here are some of the benefits of this approach:

* _It's more than just to-do lists._ Lists can be used to keep track of everything in your life, not just the things you need to do tomorrow. Gift ideas, checklists, links to read later, restaurants to try out, data you've been collecting, pros and cons, brainstorming sessions, and life goals (to name a few) can all be represented as lists.

* _Mix to-do items and random thoughts._ Not everything on a list should be something you're going to follow through on. Sometimes it's good just to get your thoughts out of your head and onto a screen. You can evaluate your ideas later. Think of your lists as brainstorming devices, especially if your brainstorming session is spread out over many hours, days, or weeks.

* _Every project needs a list (hashtag)._ If you're undertaking something you'd consider a 'project,' make a list for it. Start collecting thoughts, goals, links, notes, and of course to-do items.

best of luck to you guys!

------
tomkr
The app works very nicely. It can feel a bit unresponsive, for example when
you press "Done" on a note it takes some time to upload the note, but you
don't see anything, which makes me want to press the button a gazillion more
times. Maybe a nice spinner there would make things clearer.

Also, just out of curiosity, how are you planning to make money with this?

------
alexschiff
Thanks for sharing our coverage Jeff! Anyone that sees this — feel free to
reach out to me at alex(at)fetchnotes(dot)com any time.

~~~
chromedude
BTW it isn't very clear how to download the apps - took a couple minutes to
figure out that you had to click those litte icons on the home page and when
you are logged in you have no way of knowing.

~~~
swlkr
I had this very same problem.

------
lucaspiller
When did 'cloud-based' become a synonym for 'runs on a server which stores
stuff'? :P I like the app though, good work!

~~~
Afal
I like how @HipsterHacker put it:

'"The Cloud" is something idiots call what the rest of us call "The Internet"'

[https://twitter.com/#!/hipsterhacker/status/5749253988379852...](https://twitter.com/#!/hipsterhacker/status/57492539883798528)

------
telemachos
A nice, simple seeming app. Two issues I've noticed. First:

    
    
        Note posted to (Android) phone -> gets to web immediately (manual refresh needed)
        Note posted to web -> never gets to phone
    

Second: App info on the phone says "Click the Fetchnotes logo to refresh your
notes." But that doesn't seem to do anything. It may be doing something (or
trying?), but there's no feedback to let me know anything is happening.

------
guynamedloren
<http://letspocket.com> is a similar service, if anybody is looking for a web-
based alternative:

\- simple interface, clean UI

\- free form input field

\- hashtags for organizing

\- send text messages to create notes

\- lack of rigid structure

Disclaimer: I made letspocket.com

------
Wilya
The fetchnotes site with "JS off" is.. err.. nonexistent.

While I don't ask for an awesome experience, and I understand that the app
behind can really need JS, it would be nice to have at least an okay-ish
landing page, instead of just links to useless guides on how to enable
javascript.

